# Good News\Bad News



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The good news is the temps are finally going to be above 50 close to 60 degrees and there are reports of Flounders being caught in Norwalk the bad news is today over 2" of rain and it will not stop until tomorrow and the weather delayed my trip to VA beach so it looks like I won't start fishing until next week what a bummer


----------

